# 

## Bart

Przymierzam się do instalacji paneli i mam pytanie do doświadczonych użytkowników. Jak daleko może być zainstalowana instalacja od licznika?  Czy lepiej instalować panele bliżej licznika czy też bliżej skrzynki z bezpiecznikami? Aktualnie licznik mam ok 200 m od domu, a dom jest zasilany przewodem 4x25 aluminium. Czy jeżeli panele zainstaluję na domu, to czy będę musiał ciągnąć jeszcze jaki kabel do licznika?

----------


## d7d

Możesz zapytać w każdej firmie która instaluje panele PV.
Wg mojej wiedzy przyłaczasz się nie do licznika a w pobliżu swojej skrzynki z bezpiecznikami.

----------


## vr5

Nie ma wymogu by instalacja była podłączona bezpośrednio pod licznik, a więc w Twoim wypadku najlepiej będzie stronę AC falownika  podłaczyć pod rozdzielnicę w domu.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Nie ma wymogu by instalacja była podłączona bezpośrednio pod licznik, a więc w Twoim wypadku najlepiej będzie stronę AC falownika  podłaczyć pod rozdzielnicę w domu.


Właśnie rozmyślam nad tematem.
Skrzynkę z licznikiem mam w granicy działki. skrzynkę z bezpiecznikami w sieni. 
Jak wygląda technicznie podłączenie PV,do instalacji domowej, gdzie daje się inwerter? Dom mam w budowie, więc mogę ewentualnie coś przygotować, by później nie wiercić, kuć itp. Gdyby komuś chciało się podpowiedzieć, to proszę  :smile:

----------


## cuuube

> Właśnie rozmyślam nad tematem.
> Skrzynkę z licznikiem mam w granicy działki. skrzynkę z bezpiecznikami w sieni. 
> Jak wygląda technicznie podłączenie PV,do instalacji domowej, gdzie daje się inwerter? Dom mam w budowie, więc mogę ewentualnie coś przygotować, by później nie wiercić, kuć itp. Gdyby komuś chciało się podpowiedzieć, to proszę


Inwerter koło rozdzielnicy . Jeśli nie masz kominów , którymi zwykle schodzą przewody , to możesz zrobić przepusty w stropach  lub puścić kable po ścianie przed ociepleniem by pózniej nie orać .
Jeśli ekipa daje zabezpieczenia AC i DC to skrzynka na same PV potrzebna jest spora , niektórzy twierdzą ,że musi być oddzielna taka skrzynka , ale to zależy od niej samej bo są takie co mają atetsty na umeiszczanie jednych i drugich w jednej . 
N a FB w dziale fotowoltaika często ludziska wklejają fotki...

----------


## Marek13

Weź jeszcze pod uwagę, że podczas pracy inwerter się grzeje. W moim przypadku z temperatury startowej 26,9 stopni, inwerter potrafił się nagrzać do 48,8 stopni. Przyrost temperatury  prawie 22 stopnie (to dane z dzisiaj). Mam zainstalowany inwerter na schodach poddasza, także nie się jak schłodzić.

Nie wiem, czy podczas startu są emitowane jakieś sygnały. To może być wkurzające rano latem.

----------


## ksysju

Kable DC  ( to te od paneli do inwentera ) zaleca się jak najkrótsze
Większość inwenterów ma wentylatory w układzie chłodzenia, więc czasami "szumią".

----------


## cuuube

Ja mam na radiatorze , jest cicho i mniej rzeczy do popsucia - o wentylator/y . Inwerter mam w zejściu do piwnicy , owszem grzeje sie pod 50stopni , ale tam mi to nie przeszkadza . Rano słychać pyknięcie , wieczorem chyba też(nie zwróciłem uwagi przez ponad rok) , nie jest to grzmot .

----------


## Pytajnick

Dzięki za podpowiedzi.
Niestety...facebooka nie posiadam  :smile: 
Z tego co widzę inwerter w domu, jeśli hałasuje, to lepiej, żeby był poza domem...oczywiście jeśli jest taka możliwość. Mam garaż w bryle domu, więc może tam.
Chyba zaproszę jakiegoś sprzedawcę PV na wstępne oględziny, jeśli jakiś w okolicy jest.
Jeszcze jedna kwestia. Z tego co czytam, oprócz kierunków (południe itd) dla sprawności PV ważny jest też kąt. Ja mam dach 22% a z tego co widzę lepsze są większe. Czy na dachu montuje się tak jak jest czy jakimiś wspornikami itp to się dostosowuje. Mam też miejsce dla PV na gruncie i może gdyby to zwiększyło sprawnośćw stosunku do tych na dachu, to bym przełknął wyższy Vat...no i kobieta by mi głowy nie suszyła, bo na dachy niezbyt jej pasuje  :wink:

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dzięki za podpowiedzi.
> Niestety...facebooka nie posiadam 
> Z tego co widzę inwerter w domu, jeśli hałasuje, to lepiej, żeby był poza domem...oczywiście jeśli jest taka możliwość. Mam garaż w bryle domu, więc może tam.
> Chyba zaproszę jakiegoś sprzedawcę PV na wstępne oględziny, jeśli jakiś w okolicy jest.
> Jeszcze jedna kwestia. Z tego co czytam, oprócz kierunków (południe itd) dla sprawności PV ważny jest też kąt. Ja mam dach 22% a z tego co widzę lepsze są większe. Czy na dachu montuje się tak jak jest czy jakimiś wspornikami itp to się dostosowuje. Mam też miejsce dla PV na gruncie i może gdyby to zwiększyło sprawnośćw stosunku do tych na dachu, to bym przełknął wyższy Vat...no i kobieta by mi głowy nie suszyła, bo na dachy niezbyt jej pasuje


Niektóre inwertety lekko hałasują i się grzeją jak Ci napisano. Jeśli dom w budowie, to do miejsca jego instalacji podciągnij skrętkę komputerową. Pewnie będziesz chciał toto monitoroiwać przez internet jak większość ludzi, w miejscach typu piwnica/garaż WiFi może mieć niski poziom sygnału. Kabel to kabel.

Dobra filma instalacyjna pomierzy Twój kabel od rozdzielini do licznika i powie Ci czy się nadaje czy wymaga wymiany na większy przekrój.

Optymalny kąt to okolo 35stopni w PL. Ale pomiedzy 35 a 22 stopnie różnica w rocznej produkcji to będzie 2-3% mniej, względem tych optymalnych 35. Więc nie stosuje się na dachach skośnych konstrukcji/ram zmieniających kąt. Choć można takie kwiatki spotkać! Ale to przetrwa do pierwszej wichury.
Tu masz tabelke orientacyjną jak się kształytują uzyski roczne zależnieod obu kątów.
http://www.pvinfo.pl/www.solwis.pl/s...talacji_pv.jpg

Na gruncie sprawność jest minimalnie większa, bo panele się troszkę lepiej chłodzą.  Model pogodowy mówi że około 5%
https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvgis/ap...=en&map=europe
Ale mają też większą tendencję w przyszłości złapać cienia jeśli jakieś drzewa u sąsiada podrosnął. Swoje możesz pielęgnować żeby nie przeszkadzałuy, sąsiednie raczej nie. Chyba żę masz ogromną działkę, skoro masz 200m do licznika. Łatwiejsze jakieś przeglądy, czyszczenie, odśnieżanie.

----------

